
256 Ruby on Rails Application Examples - kiosan
http://rails-examples.com/
======
MrBra
Nice, it'd be even more interesting if for each website there was a short
discussion on implementation details!

~~~
kiosan
looks like it is hard to find those details, but that info would be very
useful.

